# santa barbara



## LilMa (Sep 25, 2011)

anyone in santa barbara?? i ride my bike and i'm looking for cool people to hang with! bye!


----------



## reallifeisnocool (Oct 15, 2011)

still around? i've been kicking it in isla vista for the past week


----------

